
Scientists learn about fear by scaring rats with Lego "Robogator" - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/12/scientists-learn-about-fear-by-scaring-rats-with-lego-robogator.ars
======
brennannovak
Excellent find, super interesting. Thanks for sharing.

